# What exactly is Socionics?



## Transience (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm new out here and I hadn't heard about Socionics until quite recently. Could someone help me out with it? What does a Socionics test assess?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I hate to be a twat, but... Seriously? 

https://www.google.com/


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

*MBTI*: General. Static system. Focused on information perception and processing. Doesn't address intertype relations.
*Socionics*: Personal. Focused on intertype relations. Non relevant to MBTI (entirely different system, it was stupid for them to use the same terminology as MBTI in cogni
*Enneagram*: Personal. Focused on motivations and degrees of personal development. Some intertype relation focus.

Each serve their own purpose, but MBTI is probably the most "general" and works more off stereotypes than the others. MBTI looks at stereotypical ways people see the world around them, and then stereotypical ways they process that information. Socionics has several approaches that tend to be a bit more focused on the individual and how they relate to others around them. Enneagram addresses levels of "health" and "maturity," allowing for a wide variety of influence in a person's self awareness, as well as progression in their mind or digression respectively.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Anj_333 said:


> I'm new out here and I hadn't heard about Socionics until quite recently. Could someone help me out with it? What does a Socionics test assess?


Socionics introductions: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Socionics are a type of marsupial native to Australia. It is a close relative to the koala, and resembles them in appearance. Socionics are primarily nocturnal, which means they sleep during the day. They are asocial animals, and bonding only exists between mothers and dependent offspring. Adult males communicate with loud bellows that intimidate rivals and attract mates. Males mark their presence with secretions from scent glands located on their chests. Being marsupials, socionics give birth to underdeveloped young that crawl into their mothers' pouches, where they stay for the first six to seven months of their life.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Socionics introductions: Socionics Tests and Links to Resources


Yay you're back!


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Revenant said:


> *Socionics*: Personal. Focused on intertype relations. Non relevant to MBTI (entirely different system, it was stupid for them to use the same terminology as MBTI in cogni


I don't think they do, actually. Each IM element has a symbol (or a letter, depending on the socionist), and the types are in three-letter code. The four-letter code and Je/Pi notation may be something done by Western enthusiasts (I know that's the case with the former, where a Socionist used the four-letter code so MBTI people would be more comfortable with the theory).


----------



## Transience (Sep 26, 2013)

Google has got too much information... I just wanted an introduction (or a small summation...) on the topic...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Anj_333 said:


> Google has got too much information... I just wanted an introduction (or a small summation...) on the topic...


Wikisocion


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Anj_333 said:


> Google has got too much information... I just wanted an introduction (or a small summation...) on the topic...


You could ask for links. Here's an introduction. Introduction to Socionics


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Kanerou said:


> I don't think they do, actually. Each IM element has a symbol (or a letter, depending on the socionist), and the types are in three-letter code. The four-letter code and Je/Pi notation may be something done by Western enthusiasts (I know that's the case with the former, where a Socionist used the four-letter code so MBTI people would be more comfortable with the theory).


Yes, this is true. But most people looking to learn about Socionics may see the Te, and assume it is the same as MBTI Te, when it's far from it. (And the others.)


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Socionics is an expansion of Jungian typology. It's compatible and mostly identical to MBT in preferences.


----------

